# Screen Door Sticking



## Tortoise (Sep 29, 2011)

Does anyone know of a way to adjust the screen door? The front door on our 250RS is getting hung up on the bottom entry plate...it's noisy and difficult to open. Wasn't always this way...so it somehow got mis-aligned. If it were wood...I'd just shave it.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

No adjustment that I could find. My 2010 250RS does the same thing. My husband took a mallet and hit the bottom threshold a few times, thinking maybe that popped up a bit with frame movement, and we sprayed a bit of silicone on the bottom of the door. Mine is much better now, though if it's not 100% level both front to back and side to side, it will stick. It stuck so bad the first time that we cracked the screen door handle opening and closing it. We replaced that, and now try to use the rear door as much as possible. Complaint is that the front door goes right to the bathroom and the kids bunks, and is the way I'd prefer them to go!


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

Tortoise said:


> Does anyone know of a way to adjust the screen door? The front door on our 250RS is getting hung up on the bottom entry plate...it's noisy and difficult to open. Wasn't always this way...so it somehow got mis-aligned. If it were wood...I'd just shave it.


We've found that if the trailer isn't level, the door sticks. My DH began putting a small bottle jack under the steps at that front door. He adjusts it just enough to make the door swing open easily. Maybe that would help?


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

The screen doors can be ajusted fairly easy. Mine was rubbing on the top and I just opened the screen door about 2-3" and pulled down on the handle side (not on the handle) untill I had the correct clearance.

I'm sure the same could be done by lifting up to gain clearance at the bottom.

They are pretty flimsy aluminum frames and you can move them.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I had the same thing happen. It happened regardless of whether or not the stabilizers were used, flat ground, etc. I tried pulling up on it and nothing changed. Maybe I didn't pull hard enough. I didn't want to break it. I pulled pretty hard though. I hit the sill with a rubber mallet. I took the bottom of the door apart and tried to reassemble it. All of these things didn't do a thing. I then took the door off the hinges and drilled the holes in the hinge slightly larger and tried to shift the door up. It reduced the rubbing some but didn't eliminate it. The hinges are so flimsy that adjusting the door this way just made the hinges sag more. I finally put a cabinet door rubber stopper (those little rubber dots you see on the inside of cabinet doors) on the jamb of the door behind the bottom hinge. It would prop the door up a little when it was closed lifting it away from the sill. The stopper kept moving over time though. I finally got fed up with it and had the dealer adjust it when I took it in for other stuff. So far so good. I don't know what they did to adjust it though.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

One thing that just occurred to me is to check the hinge pin and see if there is any slop between the pin and hinge. A gap would allow the door to sag.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I adjusted my screen doors, by bending the aluminum hinges. They are a couple inches between the hinge pin and the door, so it was easy to slightly bend the appropriate ones, to get the proper clearances.


----------



## Tortoise (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for all of the replies!! I'll give it a shot...


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

A friend of mine had the same problem on his screen door for a few years. He finally bought some screw eyes, picture hanging wire and a turnbuckle. He installed the screw eyes on opposite corners of the frame, threaded the wire, tightened it up with the turnbuckle. It provided enough lateral tension to lift the sagging portion of the door and has not stuck since. It doesn't look bad either.

Steve


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

duggy said:


> I adjusted my screen doors, by bending the aluminum hinges. They are a couple inches between the hinge pin and the door, so it was easy to slightly bend the appropriate ones, to get the proper clearances.


Same here. Bending the hinges back to where they belong solves the problem for us. I think the door gets pulled down when we use the door as a handhold when opening it and climbing up the steps. I am trying to train myself to let go of the door and use the handle along side the door ....


----------



## Tortoise (Sep 29, 2011)

My original thought was to start bending things...but my track record with bending usually leads to breaking!









Great suggestions, folks. Thank you.


----------



## Tortoise (Sep 29, 2011)

Just reporting back results: bending the door works fine...the hinges do bend


----------

